# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  2x Vicious Saddle - 2 accounts still works.

## Levix

I looked around the forum and couldn't find any similar topics but i know they fixed the 2 accounts, 2 challenge mode gold thing but they haven't fixed the pvp mounts. Therefore if you have 2 linked accounts open when your Primal Combatant (100 3v3 or 40 RBGs) achievement pops you will get the achievement on the other account and thus the vicious saddle mailed to both characters. The mounts when you pick them from the vendor are BATTLENET account bound so you can just send it to your main account. I personally have all of them on my main but was nice to beable to give the character i actually pvp on the mount for once too. If you are missing the Wolf, Horse or Raptor it's a good way to catch up on the missed season mount or potentially you could save your token for the new Kodo next season.  :Big Grin:  I didn't even realise this still worked until i saw both achieves in gchat. I'm not sure if it'll work on a low level like the CMs did.

PS : Remember the mailed token is not battlenet bound but the mount is, so get the mount then send it.


Sorry if this is a repost but i just thought i'd give people a heads up before the season ends in a few weeks. I didn't think about posting it until awhile after so i just have the SS of the wins and mails

2nd account DK 
https://i.imgur.com/Krd0qhm.png 
https://i.imgur.com/c7ydBYi.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CkMxOZr.jpg

Main account Paladin
https://i.imgur.com/Z7k2mj4.png
https://i.imgur.com/o46i6Y1.png

----------


## crunk001

Do these accounts have to be linked?

How would this technically work to let an achievement pop up on a second account of oneself that has nothing to do with the account one was playing on and receiving the achievement with?

Are you speaking of ONE battle-net account and several (two in this example) wow licenses?

----------


## Vcertno

Yep the wow accounts have to be under the same bnet.
Character-bound items which are awarded by the first completion of the character-bound achievement can be duplicated to other characters that are logged at the same time. Still works with many things.

----------


## Levix

Ah sorry, i assumed people had their account linked via BNet. Aye, more my point was they fixed this during Cata due to the large amount of people using it (including myself) to get two CM gold mounts whilst only doing the CM on one character. I would have thought they would have fixed it for the pvp mounts too but apparently they didn't.

----------


## Cecu

> Ah sorry, i assumed people had their account linked via BNet. Aye, more my point was they fixed this during Cata due to the large amount of people using it (including myself) to get two CM gold mounts whilst only doing the CM on one character. I would have thought they would have fixed it for the pvp mounts too but apparently they didn't.


Nice find.

Btw, its was MOP, not in Cata  :Wink: 

The achievement pop I have been granted on all the wow licenses in the bnet accounts still have some limitations. With the CM Gold, I was receiving transmog sets and eggs on my logged low level toons, but had not received the instance teleport.spells, unless you meet the dungeon level requirements, aka lvl 90 for MOP. 
So check this by yourself, when testing it.

P.S. The same exploit works for Harrison Jones, unlocked on all the 100 level characters online off the bnet account. No, it does not work if your character is still leveling. 

Could probably work with other character-based rewards, granted by achievements.

----------


## Killcreep

.... works

----------


## KuRIoS

thanks a lot, +rep

----------


## milzbube

is fixed or worked?

----------


## Itsibitsipally

Still works US 14/09/15. You can get it even if the character on your second account is level 1, although you can only buy the mount from the vendor if you're level 40 so I suggest using a level 40+ character on the second account or you'll have to end up leveling like I did! Good find OP  :Smile:

----------


## anubiszerox

> Still works US 14/09/15. You can get it even if the character on your second account is level 1, although you can only buy the mount from the vendor if you're level 40 so I suggest using a level 40+ character on the second account or you'll have to end up leveling like I did! Good find OP


Was that with full accounts or just trail accounts?

----------


## Itsibitsipally

> Was that with full accounts or just trail accounts?


It was a previous full account with a 10 day Draenor trial. So I was not subbed.

----------


## anubiszerox

> It was a previous full account with a 10 day Draenor trial. So I was not subbed.


Fantastic, Thanks for confirming!

----------


## Itsibitsipally

No problem!  :Big Grin:

----------


## badmdog

Can someone tell me, if trail accounts or only MOP accounts also works to do this?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Can someone tell me, if trail accounts or only MOP accounts also works to do this?


Can confirm it. But you need to activate that account to open your mailbox.

----------


## badmdog

> Can confirm it. But you need to activate that account to open your mailbox.


Thanks, in november i will get my banned account back, and already got 2 accounts so will wait to do it  :Smile:  then ill have 3 vicious saddles..

----------


## Itsibitsipally

> Thanks, in november i will get my banned account back, and already got 2 accounts so will wait to do it  then ill have 3 vicious saddles..


let's hope they dont hotfix before then!

----------


## Aeneas1992

I can confirm that it does NOT work with a starter account. I got the notification that I got a mail from that guy but after I opend the mail there was nothing, no mail, nothing. Also the notification disappered. EU

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I can confirm that it does NOT work with a starter account. I got the notification that I got a mail from that guy but after I opend the mail there was nothing, no mail, nothing. Also the notification disappered. EU


That would be because starter accounts cannot receive, or send, mail.

----------


## matisyahu

> I can confirm that it does NOT work with a starter account. I got the notification that I got a mail from that guy but after I opend the mail there was nothing, no mail, nothing. Also the notification disappered. EU


its indeed because starter accounts cant access mail , what i can suggest you from my own personal experience : ticket a gm saying you wanted to mail this account some gold to buy a token from and the gm will add 1-2 days gametime for free then you can access your mailbox  :Big Grin:

----------


## lawlmachine

Awesome thanks Levix! I love the mounts!

----------


## Dream Eater

> I looked around the forum and couldn't find any similar topics but i know they fixed the 2 accounts, 2 challenge mode gold thing but they haven't fixed the pvp mounts. Therefore if you have 2 linked accounts open when your Primal Combatant (100 3v3 or 40 RBGs) achievement pops you will get the achievement on the other account and thus the vicious saddle mailed to both characters. The mounts when you pick them from the vendor are BATTLENET account bound so you can just send it to your main account. I personally have all of them on my main but was nice to beable to give the character i actually pvp on the mount for once too. If you are missing the Wolf, Horse or Raptor it's a good way to catch up on the missed season mount or potentially you could save your token for the new Kodo next season.  I didn't even realise this still worked until i saw both achieves in gchat. I'm not sure if it'll work on a low level like the CMs did.
> 
> PS : Remember the mailed token is not battlenet bound but the mount is, so get the mount then send it.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a repost but i just thought i'd give people a heads up before the season ends in a few weeks. I didn't think about posting it until awhile after so i just have the SS of the wins and mails
> 
> 2nd account DK 
> https://i.imgur.com/Krd0qhm.png 
> ...


In addition to this:

-The faction of the characters logged at the same time must be the same. If not you'll get the achievement but not the mail.

----------


## Takri

As far as I know from my experience, you can get endless saddles on multi characters on the same account no? like why pay extra 20 euro?

----------


## Takri

Ahhh sorry now I get what you said, yeah used to exploit a lot that way few years ago but got fixed pretty fast, you could doable your challenge mode portals/gear and such ..

----------


## Vcertno

> you could doable your challenge mode portals/gear and such ..


I retested this not so long ago with fresh accounts.
You still get portals (only if lvl ≥90) & egg/mounts but the box with the full transmog set is no longer attached within the ingame mail.

----------


## itsmidnight

Can confirm got three before s2 ended

----------


## nhyc.one

Hey, I was wondering if this is still working for s3?
I don't rly like pvp'ing - but I would do it for 3 Mounts at once  :Wink:

----------


## Aeneas1992

Yes I did it with 5 Accounts this season  :Smile:

----------


## mytrasher

> Yes I did it with 5 Accounts this season


can you explain with detail how to make it work? 

THX

----------


## pubmyrenis

Does this also work for Current Challenge mode ?? would pretty much love to get an answer plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## tajffun

work pretty well still :Wink:

----------


## job.horde

lol if you try to be pro. 
do it 8x then. this also works.
8 accounts logged get your 100wins on 1 char. Kaching 8 saddles.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Does this also work for Current Challenge mode ?? would pretty much love to get an answer plz



Yes. Transfer your twink to your second Battle.net account and stay online, while you're doing challenge mode gold.

----------


## job.horde

> Yes. Transfer your twink to your second Battle.net account and stay online, while you're doing challenge mode gold.


not for the transmorg gear.
mount is account shared.
only thing is the Portals you can get. dunno if you are be able to get them on low level

----------


## Kaizuken

> not for the transmorg gear.
> mount is account shared.
> only thing is the Portals you can get. dunno if you are be able to get them on low level



It works for transmog gear.
Stop spreading false informations.

----------


## InsaneLaff

Does this work with accounts that are not updated to WoD?

----------


## LameName123

> It works for transmog gear.
> Stop spreading false informations.


kind of worthless for tmog gear now. you will unlock all the weapon mogs in legion. theres some token you can buy that unlocks em all for all characters on your account, think it costs 1k gold or something

----------


## Mixtrade

This thing happen to me back in MoP.I finally finished all of 9 cm with gold and i got the achiev and my brother who was online durring that time recived the achiev and got his CM gear mailed to him (we play under the same battle.net account only different licence)

----------


## mytrasher

i know is an old thread, but do anyknow knows if it still works?

thx!!

----------


## Nimesil

they cant fix just this one, still works

----------


## Gratax

i can confirm it still works  :Big Grin:

----------


## TwinkEu70

Still works . Thanks

----------


## KingsBooster

> Still works . Thanks



do u need a lvl 100 char? or only linked lvl 1 acc?

----------


## mytrasher

do you need a lvl 100 second account char to do it? or u only need lvl 1 char`?

----------


## mytrasher

hello do you know if it works with lvl 1 char `?

----------


## fabeups

Just completed 40RBG wins with a 2nd account logged on with a level 100 and only received achievment and mount on one account. I might of missed a step ? but I think it has been fixed

( EU )

----------


## skunken

still works did it on 8 accounts and got 7 saddle's (didn't work to be logged inn on a opposite faction char when doing it) also keep in mind ur char needs to be level 40+ to buy and send the mount to ur main

----------


## adavis1129

> still works did it on 8 accounts and got 7 saddle's (didn't work to be logged inn on a opposite faction char when doing it) also keep in mind ur char needs to be level 40+ to buy and send the mount to ur main


Does level matter for actually gaining the achievement and saddle though? Currently doing this on my only horde, so I'll need to have horde characters logged in on my other accounts.

----------


## jujuu

With the changes coming in 7.2 making the Vicious mounts account wide does anyone know if this still works? I'll be working on the 100x 3's wins with my main account and will finish the achievement with my alt account logged in with same faction level 110 to test but it may be awhile as I'm busy irl. If anyone can confirm this still works in Legion that would be amazing!

----------


## job.horde

log 8 accounts same faction level 40+ to get it on al 8
if you got 8x lvl 110 you can still get a 2nd saddle per lvl 110 who didnt complete the achievement himself so that is 7 extra on top of the 8 ;-)
15 saddles per bnet account

----------


## amakusa007

Can anyone confirm that this still works? also does it work on trial account or account bound level 1 characters? I understand you need to level up to level 40 to buy the account to trade.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Can anyone confirm that this still works? also does it work on trial account or account bound level 1 characters? I understand you need to level up to level 40 to buy the account to trade.


You will get the item but can not open the mail until you upgraded.

----------


## Snowee

> With the changes coming in 7.2 making the Vicious mounts account wide does anyone know if this still works? I'll be working on the 100x 3's wins with my main account and will finish the achievement with my alt account logged in with same faction level 110 to test but it may be awhile as I'm busy irl. If anyone can confirm this still works in Legion that would be amazing!


I'm a bit late, but I did it in 7.1 with an Lv100 Character and it was working just fine.

----------


## twomilesfromhome

Did it on 4 accounts and it worked. Low levels and even trial level 100 toons work too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGods

Has anyone tried if this works with Gladiator Mounts too? Lmao

Edit: Also, can anyone confirm that those Vicious Saddle Mounts are accountbound now?

----------


## amakusa007

> Has anyone tried if this works with Gladiator Mounts too? Lmao
> 
> Edit: Also, can anyone confirm that those Vicious Saddle Mounts are accountbound now?


Yes they are account bound. I have a few of them earned on my horde character and they also converted to the alliance faction equivalent. Last known test of this working was announce on 7.1.5. No info if this changed for 7.2

----------


## amakusa007

has anyone tested this to see if till working on 7.2?

----------


## Djekz89

Still works :x Kappa

----------


## beezype

useless mounts = useless "exploit"

----------


## EazyLoot

> useless mounts = useless "exploit"


How is this useless? I did the 40x RBG wins just the other day, received 7 mounts.. Oh.. I needed 7 mounts for the 300 mount achievement. The tokens might be soulbound, but the mount has 2 hour trade timer ;-). I could trade 6 mounts, from 6 alt accounts, to my main.
How is this an useless exploit again?

Enough said.

Edit: And even with the last update from blizzard, the accounts are now battle.net bound, and not specific character bound, so I didn't even have to trade if I couldn't,

----------


## TheGods

Does anyone know if you can Servertransfer to another Battle.net Account while one of those (Accountbound Mounts) is still in your bags?

----------


## noarmi

Does anyone know if the other accounts logged at the same time need to be on the same server as the one getting the achiev? Is the only condition that it is the same bnet account and the same faction?

----------


## Steve3

Does this still work?

----------


## hashey1337

I can confirm this still works. Procced ach on my main via RBG wins with 3 other accounts running in the background. The other accounts were actively subbed, spread across different servers (and one on my mains realm), same faction as my main, and a mix of level 90/100. Saddles themselves are BOP but the mount tokens you purchase are BOA. You can just learn them on the alts though as the mounts themselves are also BOA now.

edit: to those reading this post from the future, this information is for patch 7.2. This trick has been around for a very long time, it seems unlikely it will be fixed.

----------


## tripple

I think the OP is referring to what's known as a linked account. I have had this for years, two accounts linked to same Bnet and on same wow account. My gf gets exact same achievements and mounts as I do if she is playing at the same time and vice versa.

----------


## Aenaxx

same faction must be

----------


## Draugur

> same faction must be


This sounded a lot like Yoda :P So it works but only if you have two wow accounts singed to the same battle net account right?

----------


## InsaneLaff

Anyone know if this still works on level 1 alts?

----------


## Manuris

Wouldn't recommend doing it on level 1 alts, because you have to level them up to 40. Try using DKs and doing the starting zone, way faster method.

----------


## InsaneLaff

> Wouldn't recommend doing it on level 1 alts, because you have to level them up to 40. Try using DKs and doing the starting zone, way faster method.


This is true, my level 1s with saddles can't buy the mount. Damn.

----------


## rossitini

I can confirm the following:

Had all 8 accounts logged on at same time and all received token 

All accounts on same battle net ID

Trial accounts worked (had to level up and upgrade for mail)
Hero class toons in starting area worked
Same faction worked (has to be same)
Class trial toons worked (even ones in scenario)
Different servers worked (even other language realms)

Still working as of this patch and doesn't seem to be getting fixed

Hope this helps anyone

----------


## Sklug

Ok, finally grinded it out. I just wanted to backup what @rossitini stated, this still worked for pvp mounts.

----------


## j0eL

I tried this yesterday and it didn't work.... Fixed ?!  :Frown:

----------


## rossitini

Can you confirm you followed my steps above?

----------


## AraiXplorer

Really hope this isn't fixed, planning on doing this next week  :Frown: 

Anyone can confirm ?

----------


## Thecurator

did this last week. Still working ! HAd main and alt from same faction online. both got saddle

----------


## strider83

Hi.. does anyone know if this method will work if i was to transfer a character with the achievement earned into a battlenet account with mutiple account open at the same time (but no achievement)? 

I am thinking if the system would be duped into thinking its a fresh achievement and giving the saddle to all accounts on my battlenet account.

----------


## Thecurator

Afaik u have to be online with the other chars If u wanna get several saddles

----------


## OJ_

Anyone tested this in the new patch?

----------


## Aenaxx

this has nothing to do with a patch. it would be fine

----------


## Hazzbazzy

I have tested it and it still works.

----------


## SirSatire

Still working.

Tried on a DK.

The unfortunate part is that you have to then complete about 34 quests to get the DK to stormwind  :Frown: . (Ports dont work for DKs until they've become free from the LK)

----------


## SirSatire

Just tested with 4 100 Class Trials, all on subd accs. didnt work. they didnt receive any mail and 0 cheevo pop like in my above post.

only the main acc got the cheevo and saddle.


Edit: I wonder if I apply the actual boost to the toon if it will receive the item in the mail. /ponder.

----------


## SirSatire

Did the trial account just work, or did you have to apply a boost of any kind to it?

----------


## Sklug

> Just tested with 4 100 Class Trials, all on subd accs. didnt work. they didnt receive any mail and 0 cheevo pop like in my above post.
> 
> only the main acc got the cheevo and saddle.
> 
> 
> Edit: I wonder if I apply the actual boost to the toon if it will receive the item in the mail. /ponder.


Trial accounts don't get achievement awards, this is probably why.

----------


## Grexxer

Does the 2nd acc need to have legion and be an active sub? Or can it be a base game with frozen subscrip

----------


## Kaizuken

> Does the 2nd acc need to have legion and be an active sub? Or can it be a base game with frozen subscrip


No, just an active subscription.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Still working?

----------


## ergosumbi

> Still working?


Yup, got it on multiple characters yesterday. All on the same b.net with active sub, same faction and 110.

----------


## AraiXplorer

Still working, did it with a couple of level 58 DKs fresh out the starting zone. Worked like a charm !

----------


## aztlar

Do I need to level the fresh DKs before running the cheevo trick or will the saddles pop while fresh in the starter zone?

----------


## MithosNL

I would like to know the answer to that question as well. Do I need to get the DK out of the starter zone? And why does it have to be a DK? I cant use a lvl 1 priest?

----------


## Aenaxx

take a trial level 100 toon and all is good

----------


## MithosNL

> take a trial level 100 toon and all is good


Look at what this guy posted: 



> Just tested with 4 100 Class Trials, all on subd accs. didnt work. they didnt receive any mail and 0 cheevo pop like in my above post.
> 
> only the main acc got the cheevo and saddle.
> 
> 
> Edit: I wonder if I apply the actual boost to the toon if it will receive the item in the mail. /ponder.


How can you know that a trial level 100 works

----------


## Aenaxx

> I can confirm the following:
> 
> Had all 8 accounts logged on at same time and all received token 
> 
> All accounts on same battle net ID
> 
> Trial accounts worked (had to level up and upgrade for mail)
> Hero class toons in starting area worked
> Same faction worked (has to be same)
> ...


i depend on this

----------


## Poonhunter878

> I would like to know the answer to that question as well. Do I need to get the DK out of the starter zone? And why does it have to be a DK? I cant use a lvl 1 priest?


I see no reason a DK would not work, all you need is a character with access to a mailbox within 30 days of getting the achievement since the saddle is sent via mail. I would advise against a level 1 simply because I used that method. I had a level 1 from an inactively subbed account (back in March of 2017). The level 1 got the achievement and mail, but couldn't open the mail until I subbed. I did this, but was unable to purchase the mount until level 40. Now that leveling is more tedious than before, I would suggest a DK to avoid having to level to 40. However, if the guy above me is correct in that a level 100 trial toon can be used, that is by-and-far the fastest way to get the mount, since you won't have to level through the DK starting zone.

----------


## phorentez

> Look at what this guy posted: 
> 
> 
> How can you know that a trial level 100 works


Did this guy have the same faction as the original character who got the achievement though?

----------


## xqtus

Does think work if the accounts are open on a different computers? or must be one?

----------


## Kallisti

It can be different computers as long as the accounts are under the same battle.net.

----------


## mahfel

Can anyone confirm if trial characters work or not? (Ofc it is on an other account under the same battlenet with active sub)

----------


## wishu

> Can anyone confirm if trial characters work or not? (Ofc it is on an other account under the same battlenet with active sub)


Think a few friends tried it and it didnt work, but it works 100% if you have a 110 on active account

----------


## veratti

Just did this with 6 accounts of mine and I can confirm it's still working, however it appears there is a small change by Blizzard. The Vicious Saddle has requirement to be 90lvl as can be seen in the attached pic *[ATTACH]62158[/ATTACH*] I somehow feel scammed as two of my accounts are fresh where I planned to just quickly level up throughout the DK zone but not sure whether it's worth it now to level to 90 to buy the mounts. Perhaps someone else can confirm that even though it says 90 you can spend them with lower level.

----------


## mytrasher

Does anyone knows... do u only NEED WoW Battlechest or do you need to buy Legion as well?

----------


## veratti

> Does anyone knows... do u only NEED WoW Battlechest or do you need to buy Legion as well?


You don't need Legion to do this. You can even do it with a starter account but you will not be able to pick the Saddle from the mailbox unless you upgrade to Battlechest at least. Then you will need to level up to 90lvl.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

i tested it with a trial character and didn't get anything, but with 110lvl character it work

----------


## mytrasher

> i tested it with a trial character and didn't get anything, but with 110lvl character it work


Ah that means, i need to buy battlechest and legion... k thx

----------


## jdavidp

Registered here to post our latest results with this. Found this thread very useful in deciding whether or not to take the plunge and make accounts to go for it, but there was enough recent conflicting information and speculation thrown around to let some doubts creep in, so wanted to contribute in whatever small way might be useful to someone.

TL;DR: Make your army of DKs on same faction as your main, complete the achievement, get them out of the starting zone at some point before your game time expires, and you're good to go.

More details...

As stated within the last few days, confirmed that this *does* still work. Things we can confirm are as follows:

Legion is *NOT* requiredLevel 110 is, therefore, *NOT* required (we used mostly DKs on battle chest accounts, and one starter account with a fresh level one, who can see that there is mail from Necrolord Sipe, but not open/retrieve it)DKs do *NOT* need to be leveled out of the starting zone (confirmed previously)Despite the "requires level 90" tag on the item itself, the saddle CAN still be retrieved from mail and CAN still be used to purchase the mounts. Only requirement is level 40 to both BUY and LEARN the mounts (and for DKs to level out of the starting area to Stormwind/Orgrimmar of course). Hooray for this!After upgrading the starter account, the saddle was retrievable from mail, however for whatever reason it took about an hour to actually show up in the mail despite the mini-map icon still saying there was mail from Necrolord Sipe. No idea why, but don't panic if it's not there immediately. However, again, vendor would *NOT* sell the mount, a message was given stating that level 40 was required. So DKs seem to be our most efficient choice currently, unless you boost the toon.
In short, this seems to still work exactly as it has for years, and the level 90 requirement on the saddle itself does not impact receiving the saddle in the mail or purchasing the mount. Ongoing confirmation of this would probably be nice, but as of now, as long as all characters are on the same faction, the only thing that absolutely does *NOT* seem to work at all is legion class trial characters (note that we did not test this, but numerous previous posts have indicated as much).

----------


## mytrasher

> Registered here to post our latest results with this. Found this thread very useful in deciding whether or not to take the plunge and make accounts to go for it, but there was enough recent conflicting information and speculation thrown around to let some doubts creep in, so wanted to contribute in whatever small way might be useful to someone.
> 
> TL;DR: Make your army of DKs on same faction as your main, complete the achievement, get them out of the starting zone at some point before your game time expires, and you're good to go.
> 
> More details...
> 
> As stated within the last few days, confirmed that this *does* still work. Things we can confirm are as follows:
> 
> Legion is *NOT* requiredLevel 110 is, therefore, *NOT* required (we used mostly DKs on battle chest accounts, and one starter account with a fresh level one, who can see that there is mail from Necrolord Sipe, but not open/retrieve it)DKs do *NOT* need to be leveled out of the starting zone (confirmed previously)Despite the "requires level 90" tag on the item itself, the saddle CAN still be retrieved from mail and CAN still be used to purchase the mounts. Only requirement is level 40 to both BUY and LEARN the mounts (and for DKs to level out of the starting area to Stormwind of course). Hooray for this!After upgrading the starter account, the saddle was retrievable from mail, however for whatever reason it took about an hour to actually show up in the mail despite the mini-map icon still saying there was mail from Necrolord Sipe. No idea why, but don't panic if it's not there immediately. However, again, vendor would *NOT* sell the mount, a message was given stating that level 40 was required. So DKs seem to be our most efficient choice currently, unless you boost the toon.
> In short, this seems to still work exactly as it has for years, and the level 90 requirement on the saddle itself does not impact receiving the saddle in the mail or purchasing the mount. Ongoing confirmation of this would probably be nice, but as of now, as long as all characters are on the same faction, the only thing that absolutely does *NOT* seem to work at all is legion class trial characters (note that we did not test this, but numerous previous posts have indicated as much).


Hello jdavidp,

thx for ur time and explanation!
That means for me: Just buy for example 6x battlechest accounts.. create 6 dks and do 100 wins on other account and i will recieve it.
My question for you is: I dont need to levevel our of the DK starting zone immedietly? i can do it after the wins right?

----------


## jdavidp

> Hello jdavidp,
> 
> thx for ur time and explanation!
> That means for me: Just buy for example 6x battlechest accounts.. create 6 dks and do 100 wins on other account and i will recieve it.
> My question for you is: I dont need to levevel our of the DK starting zone immedietly? i can do it after the wins right?


No. It was confirmed a few posts back that the DK does not need to be leveled beyond the starting zone. Based on our experience and other recent posts here, there are no hidden gotchas with location, level, expansion purchases, etc. The only requirement to trigger a saddle in the mail is to be logged in on any extra account(s) with *any* character of the same faction at the time the achievement pops, *except* a legion class trial character. Period. The only requirement to then purchase the mount from the vendor in exchange for the saddle is to be level 40 and in Stormwind.

Of course, the caveat is all this is confirmed as of yesterday. Ultimately this has not changed for years, but hopefully people will continue to periodically post their results going forward, particularly if any changes are confirmed.

----------


## mytrasher

> No. It was confirmed a few posts back that the DK does not need to be leveled beyond the starting zone. Based on our experience and other recent posts here, there are no hidden gotchas with location, level, expansion purchases, etc. The only requirement to trigger a saddle in the mail is to be logged in on any extra account(s) with *any* character of the same faction at the time the achievement pops, *except* a legion class trial character. Period. The only requirement to then purchase the mount from the vendor in exchange for the saddle is to be level 40 and in Stormwind.
> 
> Of course, the caveat is all this is confirmed as of yesterday. Ultimately this has not changed for years, but hopefully people will continue to periodically post their results going forward, particularly if any changes are confirmed.


THX you again  :Big Grin:  and by stormwind you mean main city  :Big Grin:  as a horde it is orgrimmar i suppose  :Big Grin:

----------


## CAKEBOOST

> Registered here to post our latest results with this


well done, good wall of text =)

----------


## Bayaro

I want to share my experience with you guys. 
Since vicious saddles seem to change for bfa, blizzard stated that they will be an account-wide process so I'm assuming that you can't earn them on multiple toons anymore, I decided to go for the multiple vicious saddles before legion comes to an end. I'm a dedicated mount collector and have nearly every mount in game, but I don't have a single vicious mount. So my plan was to activate 5 wow accounts on my battle net account (they were already there and I have at least 2 level 100+ characters on each one) and do the achievement 2 times, each time acquiring 5 vicious saddles so I get all 10 mounts in the end. What I didn't know was that all characters need to be the same faction, so for the first round I logged in 2 alliance characters and 2 horde characters even tho my main was horde. So I ended up only receiving 3 vicious saddles. I thought alright, no problem, I'll just activate 2 more accounts and get 7 saddles the second time, which would give me also 10 in the end. So yesterday I got the second achievement on another character, but this time all the other characters logged in, which all where horde the time and all where above level 100 and not a trial didn't receive any mail. So my conclusion is either blizzard fixed it yesterday or nobody has yet talked about it not working for a second time in a season, even tho you still receive the achievement. Does any of you guys know? Should I contact blizzard about it or would that be a dumb decision, which could maybe even result in a ban?

----------


## rage5

> I want to share my experience with you guys. 
> Since vicious saddles seem to change for bfa, blizzard stated that they will be an account-wide process so I'm assuming that you can't earn them on multiple toons anymore, I decided to go for the multiple vicious saddles before legion comes to an end. I'm a dedicated mount collector and have nearly every mount in game, but I don't have a single vicious mount. So my plan was to activate 5 wow accounts on my battle net account (they were already there and I have at least 2 level 100+ characters on each one) and do the achievement 2 times, each time acquiring 5 vicious saddles so I get all 10 mounts in the end. What I didn't know was that all characters need to be the same faction, so for the first round I logged in 2 alliance characters and 2 horde characters even tho my main was horde. So I ended up only receiving 3 vicious saddles. I thought alright, no problem, I'll just activate 2 more accounts and get 7 saddles the second time, which would give me also 10 in the end. So yesterday I got the second achievement on another character, but this time all the other characters logged in, which all where horde the time and all where above level 100 and not a trial didn't receive any mail. So my conclusion is either blizzard fixed it yesterday or nobody has yet talked about it not working for a second time in a season, even tho you still receive the achievement. Does any of you guys know? Should I contact blizzard about it or would that be a dumb decision, which could maybe even result in a ban?


This works like The Chosen Achievement, the achievement exploit only works once when you get it the first time for your battle.net Account

----------


## Bayaro

> This works like The Chosen Achievement, the achievement exploit only works once when you get it the first time for your battle.net Account


Okay, thanks for the clarification, so my only option is to create a second battlenet account under the same name, get them there and then merge it to my main one right?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Okay, thanks for the clarification, so my only option is to create a second battlenet account under the same name, get them there and then merge it to my main one right?


Yes, but be advised you CANNOT have more than 8 licenses for WoW under a single battle.net account, and Blizzard won't remove them unless you initiate a very specific clause in the Data Protection Act (now GDPR) called Right to rectification. Even then that will only work if the original unmerged information does not match yours, and has to be done via legal documentation sent to their office in France.

----------


## Bayaro

> Yes, but be advised you CANNOT have more than 8 licenses for WoW under a single battle.net account, and Blizzard won't remove them unless you initiate a very specific clause in the Data Protection Act (now GDPR) called Right to rectification.


Okay, thanks for your answer. Since one of my 8 licenses is a starter-edition I can easily remove it, so I got space for one more.




> Even then that will only work if the original unmerged information does not match yours, and has to be done via legal documentation sent to their office in France.


So you're telling me I can only merge a second account to my main one if it's information doesn't match the information on my main account?

----------


## rage5

fixed. fml

----------


## Gratax

> fixed. fml


Please be troll

I am about to do this tomorrow..

----------


## Gratax

Seems fixed on EU.... 1M gold wasted

----------


## Kaizuken

> Seems fixed on EU.... 1M gold wasted



Why 1M Gold?


"The Chosen" Ensemble still works.  :Smile: 
Thread can be closed, thanks to Mods.

----------


## Gratax

3 Accounts worth of game time  :Smile: 
Purchased with gold

----------


## Gratax

> Why 1M Gold?
> 
> 
> "The Chosen" Ensemble still works. 
> Thread can be closed, thanks to Mods.


3 Accounts worth of game time  :Smile: 
Purchased with gold

----------


## rage5

They fixed 2 saddles instead of one. I only got 3 saddles instead of 6 with 3 accounts online. I guess they can't fix achievements that reward loot for the first time done on an Blizzard account given to all characters because of coding shit. But I'm not an Blizzard employee so we will see in the future!

----------


## jimmys96

> They fixed 2 saddles instead of one. I only got 3 saddles instead of 6 with 3 accounts online. I guess they can't fix achievements that reward loot for the first time done on an Blizzard account given to all characters because of coding shit. But I'm not an Blizzard employee so we will see in the future!


That's how it always worked. 1 saddle per online character. and ofc they can fix it, they just don't bother

----------


## pessimowox

does this method work for toons in same account? any1 tried?

----------


## HunterHero

> does this method work for toons in same account? any1 tried?


It doesn't

----------


## Ehnoah

> It doesn't



Does Chars need to be 110? I have 8 WoW Licences, so if I am online with all 8 (lvl 20 Chars) and do it with the Main, do I get 8 saddle?

Or do they need to be paid?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Does Chars need to be 110? I have 8 WoW Licences, so if I am online with all 8 (lvl 20 Chars) and do it with the Main, do I get 8 saddle?
> 
> Or do they need to be paid?



They don't need to have gametime.
But some posts said already been fixed.
Try it yourself.

----------


## Ehnoah

> They don't need to have gametime.
> But some posts said already been fixed.
> Try it yourself.


Well yeah, maybe since BFA Prepatch, sadly. Is it currently possible since it is post Season?

----------


## kaykoner

you cant get these in the prepatch so you'll have to wait til bfa season 1 to see if it works still

----------


## Ush

Any updateson this?

----------


## 00r

The achievement for 100 wins does not work, but the RBG achievements now award saddles instead of the wolves. I haven't verified but I'm guessing those still work.

----------


## amakusa007

> The achievement for 100 wins does not work, but the RBG achievements now award saddles instead of the wolves. I haven't verified but I'm guessing those still work.


The achievement for 100 wins is gone as well with the 40 wins. The rbg achievement for 75 wins and 150 wins list that the awards is the wolf. the bug was reported and blizzard plans to fix this. Havent tested but would like to know if someone got the saddle after BFA and tested this to see if it still drops multiple saddles with multiple accounts.

----------


## 00r

> The achievement for 100 wins is gone as well with the 40 wins. The rbg achievement for 75 wins and 150 wins list that the awards is the wolf. the bug was reported and blizzard plans to fix this. Havent tested but would like to know if someone got the saddle after BFA and tested this to see if it still drops multiple saddles with multiple accounts.


There was a blue post recently confirming that saddles should be dropping. If the achievement says wolf, that's the bug. And yes, it still works. Got 6 saddles the other day.

----------


## Eggs1986

> There was a blue post recently confirming that saddles should be dropping. If the achievement says wolf, that's the bug. And yes, it still works. Got 6 saddles the other day.



I'm not sure why you would lie about this, or if it was just fixed. I got the achi on my main with 6 other chars logged in (All non-trial chars at level 59-60 on active accounts). 

confirm.png

None of the characters received a saddle (only the main).

----------


## amakusa007

has anyone tried this since patch 8.1.5 been release? does this only works now with the 75 wins rbg achievement?

----------


## Jrxz

I still got it from arena cap. Just right before I've hit 100% on the bar I've logged on my 2nd account and received it on both main and alt account after the last win.

----------


## jimmys96

Gonna bump this thread cause this still works!

----------


## anc3stral

in the end someone can tell us if this work on trial character(not account)?

----------


## Vaulzi

Im wondering like anc3stral too if this works on a trial account

----------


## anc3stral

not trail account, trial character, its different  :Wink:

----------


## Vaulzi

> not trail account, trial character, its different


o_O the author said you need a second account, right? 

I do think we mean the same?

----------


## anc3stral

there is a feature that allow u to boost a character to lv 48 for few hour just to try it, i want to know if a that character can be used for this exploit or no, cause i dont wanna level a character to 435 to learn the mounts

----------


## burntpockets

> Gonna bump this thread cause this still works!


What did you do exactly? I just popped the vicious war spider on my main account with my other accounts logged in (on the same faction) and it did not work

----------


## Blobborz

> What did you do exactly? I just popped the vicious war spider on my main account with my other accounts logged in (on the same faction) and it did not work


Spider doesn't equal saddle. You get saddles for a repetition of 100% bar after spider. Good news if it works tbh.

----------


## Vaulzi

So does still works?

----------


## Tekaez

It still works. Tested today.

Minor inconvenience: you need lvl 17 to use the saddle on the trial account, so takes like 30 minutes of leveling.

----------


## burntpockets

> It still works. Tested today.
> 
> Minor inconvenience: you need lvl 17 to use the saddle on the trial account, so takes like 30 minutes of leveling.


Thanks for the update! Do you know if the saddles earned on the alt accounts count towards the season cap? Can you go over the cap with this method?

----------


## jimmys96

> Thanks for the update! Do you know if the saddles earned on the alt accounts count towards the season cap? Can you go over the cap with this method?


There is no season cap on saddles

----------


## Paragon18

> It still works. Tested today.
> 
> Minor inconvenience: you need lvl 17 to use the saddle on the trial account, so takes like 30 minutes of leveling.


Only lvl17? I thought it was lvl 35 to be able to use the saddle as the tool tip says or is that something blizz never updated? Also does anyone knows if the trial accounts needs to be active or not?

----------


## Tekaez

> Only lvl17? I thought it was lvl 35 to be able to use the saddle as the tool tip says or is that something blizz never updated? Also does anyone knows if the trial accounts needs to be active or not?


Tooltip is out of date. Not quite sure what you mean by active, but I'm going to say no since my trial account isn't subbed or even shadowlands and it worked for me.

----------


## rahulp411

Therefore if you have 2 linked accounts open when your Primal Combatant (100 3v3 or 40 RBGs) achievement pops you will get the achievement on the other account and thus the vicious saddle mailed to both characters. tutuapp discordguides

----------


## amakusa007

I can verify this still works when filling the bar after earning the current patch vicious mount. doesnt seems to work with rbg achievements 75,150 and 300 wins fyi) only got saddle on current used character and not on the alt accounts. Also toon has to be at least lvl 17 to use saddle.

----------

